# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ظاهرة عدم احترام الزوجة  في بعض المجتمعات

## جمانة انس

ظاهرة عدم احترام الزوجة في بعض المجتمعات
*نهمس قي أُذن كل زوج ونقول مذكرين:* 
*اتق الله فــي زوجــتــــك ...*
*اتق الله فــي زوجــتــــك ...*
*اتق الله فــي زوجــتــــك...*
*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال :أكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا . وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم . حديث حسن صحيح رواه الترمذي* 
*وعن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال:* 
*خياركم خياركم لنسائهم.. حديث صحيح رواه ابن ماجه.* 
*وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال : إن النساء شقائق الرجال. حديث صحيح رواه الترمذي.* 
*وعن عمرو بن الأحوص رضي الله عنه أنه شهد حجة الوداع مع رسول الله صلى الله*  
*عليه وسلم فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكر ووعظ ثم قال: استوصوا بالنساء خيرا فإنهن عندكم عوان ليس تملكون منهن شيئا غير ذلك..حديث حسن رواه ابن ماجه.* 
*وعن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال: فاتقوا الله في النساء . فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمان الله . واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله حديث صحيح رواه مسلم* 
*وعن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال: إنك لن تنفق نفقة تبتغي بها وجه الله إلا أُجرت عليها ، حتى ما تجعل في في امرأتك* 
*( أي في فَم امرأتك) حديث صحيح رواه البخاري.* 
*إليك أيها الأخ الحبيب الواقع الذي تزرعه بيدك:*  
*كانت زوجته تراقبه عن كثب، وهو يلاعب طفلته الصغيرة يداعبها حتى تضحك، وتقهقه ببراءة وعذوبة، كان مغرماً بطفلته سعيداً بها يحتضنها ويلاعبها، ويحملها ويغني لها، وهي تراقب بهدوء ثم اقتربت منه وسألته: إلى أي حد تحبها ؟* 
*فأجاب متحمساً وهو لا زال يلاعبها: إلى حد الجنون، إني أحبها بجنون إنها طفلتي الغالية، حبيبة قلبي، ماستي الثمينة. اقتربت منه أكثر، وقالت له مازحة: غداً تكبر وتتزوج، ترى ماذا ستفعل إن أساء زوجها معاملتها؟* 
*فرد بحماس وجدية: سأقتله فنظرت للأسفل، وقالت بأسى: كنت طفلة في سنها ذات يوم، وكان أبي مغرماً بي، سعيداً بضحكتي وبراءة عمري، وكان حريصاً على سعادتي، واجتهد في تربيتي، ومن المؤكد أنه تمنى لي الخير طوال حياتي، عندما جئت لخطبتي وافق عليك، لأنه أعتقد أنك الرجل الذي يستحق ثقته، والذي سيصون ابنته الحبيبة، ويسعدها .....* 
*صمتت لثواني قليلة ثم تابعت قائلة: أبي أيضا، كان ذات يوم أب مثلك، أحب ابنته التي هي أنا*  
*وخاف علي وطواني في تلابيب قلبه، ليحميني من لفحات النسيم واجتهد في تدليلي،*  
*وعز عليه رؤية الدمعة في عيني، وصارع الهوان ليطعمني، ويسقيني ... ثم بعد جهاده لأجلي ولرغبته في أن تكتمل سعادتي، زوجني بك، فالمرأة لا تكون سعيدة بلا زواج، واختارك وحدك، أنت بالذات، لأنه وجد فيك الشهم الذي سيصون درته النادرة، وماسته الثمينة* 
*وهنا التفت نحوها، وقد بات يشعر بالذنب، لكنها تابعت الحديث بهدوء وود: تُرى كيف ستشعر لو أن زوج ابنتك الذي أمنته عليها، يخونها، ويفطر قلبها ؟*  
*أو يتركها وحيدة كل ليلة ؟*  
*وكيف تراك ستشعر لو أنك علمت أن زوج ابنتك يستولي على راتبها ليصرفه على سهراته مع رفاق السوء؟* 
*وكيف ستفعل لو علمت أنه يحرمها حقها الشرعي ؟*  
*أو انه يهينها، ولا يجالسها، ويمتنع عن الحديث معها لعدة أيام وهم في منزل واحد ؟*  
*وكيف ستفعل لو علمت أنه لأجل شجار صغير يمزق ملابسها ؟ أو يطردها خارج المنزل ؟* 
*وأنه يمد يده عليها لاتفه سبب صباحاً ومساءَ ؟* 
*وأنه يشتمها ويشتم أهلها وينعتها بصفات شنيعة وخنقت العبرات صوتها المكسور الضعيف وقالت:* 
*إن كنت تخشى على ابنتك من كل ذلك، فصن أمانة أبي ! فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل* 
*وانتفض كمن لدغته أفعى وسألها بعدوانية: إلى ماذا تلمحين ؟ أجابت بهدوء وانكسار:*  
*لست ألمح، لكني أذكرك وأسرد لك حكاية طفلة بريئة، وأب مطعون مغدور ألن تشعر بمرارة الغدر، حينما تجد الحارس الأمين، بات يغتال الأمانة ؟* 
*ألن تشعر بسياط الذنب تقطعك لأنك لم تحسن الاختيار؟*  
*إني أخاف على أبي، لأني متأكدة أنه لو علم ما أعانيه فسيموت حسرة وكمدا وإني لأخشى على ابنتي من انتقام المنتقم الجبار من أبيها الذي خان الأمانة فأخشى أن يريه الله العبرة في ابنته، فهل تحبها يا زوجي، هل تحب ابنتك ؟* 
*نظر إليها غير مصدق وتمتم قائلاً : أنتِ غير، وابنتي غير !* 
*فقالت بهدوء وبرود:*  
*بل كلنا سواء، كما أنكم سواء وغداً سيأتي من يقول لابنتك: أنتِ غير، وابنتي غير !* 
*============ ========= ========= ========= ======* 
*وفي نهاية المطاف أعيد ماقدمت به كلمتي الهادفة لمجتمعي الممعن في ظلم المرأة نهمس قي أُذن كل زوج ونقول مذكرين:* 
*اتق الله فــي زوجــتــــك ...*
*اتق الله فــي زوجــتــــك ...*
*اتق الله فــي زوجــتــــك...*
____منقول____

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا
وبوركتي على النقل غاليتي

----------


## نورالجنة

جزاكي الله الفردوس على النقل المميز

----------


## ريم الغامدي

جزاك الله خيرا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....D3%ED%D1%C7%CA

----------


## نورالجنة

> جزاك الله خيرا
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d3%ed%d1%c7%ca


مموضوع في غاية الاهمية جزاكي الله الجنة

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

الله يُحسن إليك أختي الكريمة ..

----------

